# About.com- Gluten-Sniffing Dog



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Those of you who suffer from gluten sensitivity or celiac disease may be intrigued by the idea of a gluten-sniffing dog. A report on _USATODAY.com_ tells the tale of Elias, a Beauceron...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

